# whats in your pocket??



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

What brand pocket knife do you tote? I have had several, the SOG is my favorite. Had the Twitch, but the creek swallowed it up so I opted for the Twitch XL.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I always have a Kershaw chive but soon going to be a Mcusta Damascus blade


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nothing just my lcp when not on hip. i want to get a knife but a nice sturdy one.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

speedman said:


> nothing just my lcp when not on hip. i want to get a knife but a nice sturdy one.


 
That lcp fits nice!! I got the crimson on mine. If I got one on the hip it the 45.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Taurus TCP with the CTG I got on trade. With Cor-Bon power balls.






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

SOG Defender XT... when I cant carry my Sig p224.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

S&W Knife with a S&W 9mm or 40 on my side


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Nothing fancy but works well and keeps an edge.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

As far as cutlery goes, regularly my old gerber 400 (had it for years) b/c its light weight and dependable. Unless I'm working around the house or outside then I swap to my heavier duty kershaw. I have a few bigger pieces that go along for other jobs depending on what Im doing.

As far as firearms, well it's called "concealed" for a reason  lol hopefully I never have to show it to anyone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I always carry a Kershaw Leek, in black teflon coating....stays razor sharp and fits my pocket well. If I have anything else with me its usually just the Ruger LC9....i like it because its not much bigger than my wallet, not the nicest thing on the market by any means though, just gets the job done if the blade aint enough.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a pelican knife


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Not allowed to carry a knife lol. I have an old timer I carry when I'm not working. I never seem to need it when I have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have more knives than I can remember ....a variety of case XX. My usual is a Sod Buster.

As for firearms, I too have the concealed format ..lol My theory is that if you see it, it will be the last thing you ever see.


----------



## marshmadness (Jan 19, 2012)

moore maker knifes made in Matador, TX


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Kershaw speed safe. The Ken Onion design!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

case russlock its the one you can open with one hand and i only have it with me when im dressed lmao


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*knife*

sod buster jr .


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

Sog Trident


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Glock on the hip and Gerber in the pocket...I actually use my knives (not a dig at anyone on here) but any knife I spend more than 50 on I feel like I don't tend to use as much because I don't want to mess it up. The 'cheapie' gerber I sharpen until it's razor sharp and use it for daily things...

My thinking is that if the threat warrants me to pull a knife...I will be drawing and firing. Don't bring a knife to a gunfight...hence why mine is for utility stuff.

I live in a crappy part of florida...real close to fort lauderdale, enough said. We just had a guy break into a lady's house who had her sliding glass door open, sexually assault her, and then beat her...

2 days ago, double murder suicide...

last week, B&E, 3 people dead...

So I chose to NOT be a victim...I almost was twice. Maybe that's why I'm safety concious (aka paranoid)...I'll tell you what though, COME ROB MY HOUSE!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I got a glock too jrpro what model you working with mines a model 23 .40 cal


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I have 26/27 right now, about to get a 19 gen 4 though. 23 is too big for me to carry.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Size wise, a 23 is the exact same as a 19. Of course a 23 is a .40 S&W and the 19 a 9mm.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I also carry 2 Kershaws. A black Leek in one front pocket and a black Blur in the other. Of course I always have one of my Glocks or the wifes new XDm 3.8 compact 9mm.  More often than not I carry my G36 slim .45acp. with a CT laserguard and Mepro night sights.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I was gonna say the same 23 is same as 19 and I have the gen 4 also


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes, I know the 19/23 are same size...sorry my comma's make it seem like I"m saying something else. 

What I mean is I find it too big to carry the 19/23 or 17/22, BUT I am adding to my glock collection for another truck/home gun. I love 15+1 of 9mm. Although I'm a .40 guy (27 is my EDC), it's been almost double the price of 9mm lately, and I shoot a LOT.

IMO anything over the 26/27/33/36 is almost too big to every day carry unless you have a great setup and can open carry...unfortunately we are stuck to only concealed so 26 or 27 for me in a crossbreed supertuck or CTAC (ctac if I'm going to get wet or sweaty)


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, ammo is spendy fo' sho! I reload all my practice stuff, couldn't afford to shoot as much .45 as I do if I didn't!!!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Y'all do any subsonic loads? I load a few of my hunting loads and some plink around .223 stuff. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^^ Never have. Except of course for my .45 autos.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a Puma knife, was givin to me as a gift ..so far its been a good knife..dont really know much about it except it came from smokey mountian knife works


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Puma is good stuff. I think they're made in Germany? Real high strength steel. Some of the best knives we sold. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I got $0.38 in my pocket.

No need around here and if I did have to carry one, I would move!!


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

My pocket knives come in handy all the time for various chores. As for the Glock, I a firm believer of "It's better to have it and never need it, then to need it and not have it!" I also would never live somewhere that I felt I needed a weapon to be safe.....


----------

